# Instructor feedback at DEs



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

I've now done a couple BMWCCA club performance driving schools. At the end my instructor sits down with me to do a student evaluation. He has a form he fills out & reviews with me, along with recommendations for improvement & how I should approach my next DE. Then I never see it again. I've asked the club to get a copy after the DE is over. They always say sure they'll get it to me & they never do. So by the time of the next DE I rememeber the general things discussed in my eval, but have forgotten specifics. So the eval has limited usefullness to me as a student.

So for those of you who do DEs, what do your clubs do. Do you get a copy of the eval or not? If the former, how does the club handle distributing copies of completed evals to the students?


----------



## jaydoc1 (Mar 20, 2005)

In my club (Rocky Mountain Chapter) we have little notebooks that the instructors make comments in. We don't have evaluation forms that I'm aware of (at least I've never seen one).


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

jaydoc1 said:


> In my club (Rocky Mountain Chapter) we have little notebooks that the instructors make comments in. We don't have evaluation forms that I'm aware of (at least I've never seen one).


Hmmm...that's a good idea. Is the notebook just your run-of-the-mill notepad or something like that? What do they use to determine your advancement to higher run groups if they aren't tracking instructor feedback?


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

The clubs around here do them, but they are not given to the student. They are mostly used for run group placement in the next DE.


----------



## FierySphere (Jul 11, 2004)

Golden Gate Chapter, LA Chapter, San Diego Chapter, and Central California Chapter all have instructors make evaluation notes. These are very sussinct, and are not shared with the students.
They are not even shared with other instructors, and are used primarily to confirm the correct group level at the student's next DE.


----------



## #98 (Nov 26, 2003)

bring a little notepad and to take essential notes...I have a tiny notepad that fits in my back pocket which I always have with me for writing ideas down. Bought it at Rite Aid for like a dollar.


----------



## jaydoc1 (Mar 20, 2005)

dwette said:


> Hmmm...that's a good idea. Is the notebook just your run-of-the-mill notepad or something like that? What do they use to determine your advancement to higher run groups if they aren't tracking instructor feedback?


They are just run-of-the-mill little notebooks that the instructors put comments in. The instructors also keep the same notebooks with the same comments. They may then later enter these into an evaluation form that I'm not aware of.


----------



## PbFut (Jan 17, 2006)

NASA So. Cal. uses HPDE log books that allow instructors to note development of the student. Mainly to confirm the student's ability to be in more advanced groups. Started last year, the book is still not required but encouraged for group 2 & 3. Group 4 now requires verification of driver's ability. With the development of the NASA Time Trial program run in group 4, driver ability has reached full race speeds. For example, Willow Springs big track, you will see cars under 1:30 with more than half the field under 1:40. This with unlimited passing and occasional rolling race starts, it is HPDE on steroids.


----------

